# Plexiglass Aquarium (old)



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

I am looking at buying a 180 gallon plexiglass aquarium 79-22-24’’. It used, and is 18 years old. It needs some buffing. My questions are is it too old, and how much would you be willing to pay for it or it value? 
Cheers


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

wow still no comments on the 180 plexiglass tank!


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

No one can really give you a quote on what it's worth since we don't have all the details...

Is it just the tank? or dose it come with stand/filters, what condition is the tank in? how long as it be empty for? 


Regardless you should reseal that thing if you do buy it.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

how would you reseal this tank?
is it showing any stress stars?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never heard of resealing an acrylic tank. When acrylic is glued together, it is actually chemically bonded....if done properly, the pieces essentially become one. Not saying the tanks will never leak but it is rare. Rebuffing it out, yeah, definitely doable. For that age, I wouldn't pay much for it.


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

It's more a matter of how well the pieces match up, not how well it's been bonded. If it's a factory cut, the pieces would match up perfectly. When I picked up my used 93 gallon TruVu, I just went over the seams with Methylene Chloride to be on the safe side, doesn't hurt! Plus it's cheap for a can of it, just be sure to use the applicator!

As for price... well I paid $140 for mine to give you an idea. The age of it, think about those people riding motorcycles with their 30+ year old acrylic screens, or 50+ year old acrylic furniture that's still functional after regular use.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

The guy is asking for $200 on CL. He is in the back of Mission so i have not seen it it has not had water in it for 6 years. I have seen photos, looks good but needs a little buffing. I just don't think its worth my time right now.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

well if it comes with stand is not bad i wouldask to see it and get him to fill it up with water wipe it down and see if it leakes . u see some people with tanks that are 15 plus years and still work . but 200 just for the tank i only paid 230 more for my brand new 170 biggest thing is the bonding just gotta look close to see if it is seperating


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks for the tips, it a no go for me


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm bumping this thread b/c I am actually looking at this tank and the guy sent me some pics, so I wanted to see what people thought.

Here are the details he gave me with the pics:


> I used the tank in the mid 90's for a cold water reef but 
> dismantled it when
> I retired and moved to Mission so it has not been used since. I 
> built an
> inside overflow in it but it is just siliconed in so it can 
> easily be removed if you don't
> want it. There are some hair scratches on the front but they can 
> easily be removed
> with #1200 wet/dry sandpaper. The original owners never removed 
> the original brown
> paper off the bottom of the tank so it is really on there but 
> can't be seen with a sandy bottom
> anyway.


----------

